# Awesome CHEAP new cage!



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

Just got a brand new cage from Petsmart for only $90 - there was a dent in the bottom pan and a few wires were bent but the manager knocked $35 off the price since I was willing to buy it!

I hammered the dents back to normal in about 30 seconds...not too shabby 

It's got a full bottom and top layer, and a half-layer in the middle. (3 layers) It's 30" long by 14" deep by 30" tall...And since there are two 30" by 14" layers there is LOTS of room for running! 

Panda and Scout are loving it...Now I have to decorate!

So, lesson for today is: always try to bargain when it comes to "scratch and dent" models


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

awsome


----------



## hannahchase (Oct 16, 2007)

Do you have a picture to post of your new cage?


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

working on it...it's bare except for their house and a few towels - i am getting some toys later tonight so i will take lots of pics in a few hours when it's all fixed up


----------



## Rat_Dude_AZ (Oct 3, 2007)

scratch and dents are just as good as the normal stuff. My first cage was a homemade cage from stuff from goodwill and I thought that it looked color then any store bought cage. It wasn't too practical but it looked cool. Can't wait for the pics.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

okay, here are some pics - this was before i fastened the towels to the wire with clips and before i introduced the ratties


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I have that cage!! I used it for many years before upgrading to the FN  I eventually gave up on covering the shelves with fabric and cut plastic needlepoint canvas to fit the shelves, I put paper towels under the plastic to soak up pee and changed them ever day or two. The one thing that really irritated me about that cage was the doors, its near impossible to get anything large onto the top shelf and its a pain in the butt to clean the wire grates 

I like your set up though  You need a hammock!! All ratties need hammocks... even if they don't use them hehehe


*edited because I'm an idiot


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i know what you mean about the doors - i was lucky; their house fit perfectly through the top door!


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

Oooo. I used to have a cage like that (actually, I still do someplace). You did a nice job with it! I would suggest putting tile or laminate floor pieces under the fleece as I had a fair amount of rust problems after a while. But other than that, if you can deal with the doors, it will be a nice cage, and the ratties will love it!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

lostbutnotforgot said:


> Oooo. I used to have a cage like that (actually, I still do someplace). You did a nice job with it! I would suggest putting tile or laminate floor pieces under the fleece as I had a fair amount of rust problems after a while. But other than that, if you can deal with the doors, it will be a nice cage, and the ratties will love it!


so if you dont want it, i can always just take it and give yourself more space........


----------

